# Can you recommend a good theme for the WP Ecommerce plugin?



## ScaredPanda (Dec 5, 2009)

Hello everyone, 

I just launched my e-commerce site in Wordpress using the WP ECommerce plug-in. So far the plug in is doing everything that I want it to do, however I am also looking for a good web site theme to wrap my site in. Currently I am using the WPA Storefront theme but am interested in seeing what others have seen out there and what else might be available. 

Does anyone have recommendations on themes they have used or could lead me to check out? Both free themes and pay themes.

Thanks!

- Clint


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

The Store and eShop ecommerce themes from Templatic.com seem like they would be good for online t-shirt stores.

They are both premium (paid) themes.


----------



## GypsyNightshade (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm also interested in creating an online shop using Wordpress and came across templatic.com. Has anyone used their services?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

GypsyNightshade said:


> I'm also interested in creating an online shop using Wordpress and came across templatic.com. Has anyone used their services?


Yes, I have a membership with Templatic.

They have some very nice themes, but sometimes their support isn't as great as I'd like it to be.


----------



## GypsyNightshade (Feb 24, 2010)

Do you know of another place similar to Templatic with better service?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I thought one of the major advantages to wp-ecommerce is you can use it with virtually any Wordpress template?


----------



## badappleapparel (Sep 2, 2007)

How much does wordpress charge for the ecommerce set up?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

badappleapparel said:


> How much does wordpress charge for the ecommerce set up?


 This particular plug-in is free. It's not by Wordpress directly, but a 3rd party.


----------



## axgillette (Apr 28, 2009)

there is also ECWID , they have a free version of a shopping cart. There is a plug in for wordpress that works great! check out my site i am still working on it, but you can see a sample. A&J Graphics. I am using wordpress on that site plus ECWID. They also have a really fairly priced cheap one that allows unlimited items.

Worth trying it out.


----------



## badappleapparel (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I have never seen a cart set up like that before. I am going to look into it. I like the drag & drop feature, talk about easy shopping!
Thanks Again
Ric


----------

